# The pricing of the replacement remote is ridiculous



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

With shipping it’s over $30 with tax and shipping, you can buy an entire new 4K on Amazon for $39.


----------



## Hamstring (Feb 13, 2007)

If you buy a new 4K unit you won’t have a remote. Again. It’s a loop!


----------



## john Barth (Aug 5, 2021)

slick1ru2 said:


> With shipping it's over $30 with tax and shipping, you can buy an entire new 4K on Amazon for $39.


You can enable CEC and get by using your TV's remote, probably


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

john Barth said:


> You can enable CEC and get by using your TV's remote, probably


Using the android phone app.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

The Tivo stream is still $29 at my walmart, so that is crazy. It shows up as $39 at walmart.com but $29 at the walmart.com grocery pickup part and in store.


----------

